# OutCast Mega Shark Tourney



## J.Sharit

With all the sahrk activity this year the Mega event ought to be fun to watch at the scales this year. Will they have a tag and release catagory? And how is that verified? Have'nt heard much about it this year.


----------



## outcast

We are excited about the event this year. The entry fee was reduced to $295 per boat so we should have a lot of boats. We are expecting large crowds for the weigh in and we are looking forward to working with the RFRA again this year. We should have lots of activities for the kids as well and we willbe raising money for UCP and for the Matt Adams Family Fund. We will have great food and lots of fish to weigh. We will be having a Tag and release division again this year and like in years past the tags will be verified by video confirmation. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

For those who have not experienced this event first hand, you need to try and make it this year. The crowds are amazing and as usual, Tommy and the Outcast crew do a fantastic job at the docks. With the entry fee dropped this year, all we need is some good weather and there should be a great turnout for the shark tournament and the gulf coast grand slam.


----------



## J.Sharit

We fished last year and it was afun event. This year maybe we'll hit thre board with something. The crowd seems to enjoy the tourney.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

THIS YEARS EVENT SHOULD PROVE TO BE THE LARGEST OF THIS TYPE IN THE REGION. THERE WILL BE ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS SUCH AS A 40 FT. TALL WATER SLIDE, ROCK CLIMBING WALL, AND THE CITY'S COOL NEW FOUNTAIN. BRING YOUR CAMERAS'S AS THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF PHOTO OPERTUNITIES WITH THE SHARKS ON DISPLAY AND WEIGH INS. WE WILL BE SERVEING OUTSTANDING FOOD MORE AKIN TO WHAT YOU WOULD EXPECT TO EAT AT THE SEAFOOD FESTIVAL COOKED FRESH AND HOT. FOUNTAIN DRINKS,SNOW CONES EC. AS WELL AS THE MILLER LITE BOOTH. WXBM WITH MARTY WHITE AND BOB SHARP WILL BE THERE AS THEY WERE LAST YEARTO MC THE EVENT. DON'T FORGET THE TOWELS AND BATHING SUITS AND COME SPEND THE DAY WITH US. THIS WILL BE A REAL SPECTATOR EVENT FOR THOSE OF US WHO AREN'T FISHING.:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## macbro

What are the Dates?


----------



## JoeZ

Captain's meeting August 7, 4 p.m. at Zelico Grotto Hall. Fishing 8th and 9th.


----------



## Realtor

we just put new line on the 50's and 80, gettin ready...... :moon


----------



## JoeZ

This should be an incredible event this year.

Everyone who has brought a fish in can tell, Jake especially, when 7,000 people are screaming and cheering for the fish you just hung, it's very, very different than anything you've ever seen.

Thanks to Tommy for helping us tremendously this year. I owe you one.


----------



## realspeed

Anyone know anyone that has a spot on their boat? I would be willin to cover the entry fee. and some gas.


----------



## John B.

heard rumors of a casting contest???? any truth to that???


----------



## JoeZ

> *John B. (7/26/2009)*heard rumors of a casting contest???? any truth to that???


It's true, it's true. Check around.

For anyone thinking about fishing the shark, you have to do it.

It's one thing to hook one while you're out and about fishing but to actually sit the night (or two) and try to find them ... it really changes things. If I didn't have my own to run, I told Tommy I'd fish this tournament.

Good luck to those who do and see you at the scales.


----------



## J.Sharit

How many Pff'ers are in the mega or plan to fish it this year? Cheaper entry than last year still alot of different catagories to win in....... It is a little different like Joe Z.said to go out and target ashark than to just have one show while fishing for other fish.


----------



## konz

Not doing it this year but I'll be cheering you guys on Sharit!


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Gonna fish it this year, missed last year due to kids getting married. Won small boat in 06 with a 507.4# hammerhead, tag and released 3 in 07. Good luck!!


----------



## Realtor

I just noticed, the only sharks are Hammerhead, Bull and Tiger. NO MAKO!!!!!

I wish Tommy would add the Mako. It seems like an "inshore" shark fishin.....


----------



## Realtor

Okay, I see no one responded about the above post. I have a question, maybe Outcast can verify for me:

Para 9 of the Rules (Eligible Species) "All Sharks not protected by law" Does this mean (my question) If "Fat Jax" (us) brings in the mako from hell and is the heaviest shark of the tournament, does this win the "Open Division"? 

Only one shark per day, meaning we can weigh a Tiger on Saturday, and then the Mako or Hammer on Sunday? Am I right on this?

Or, can only Bull, Tiger and Hammerhead's be brought to the scales??

Comments?

Wehave been studying Makos for a while and have had some success over the past year or so.


----------



## JoeZ

Just guessing here but based on the reduced entry fee, the cut in a single division was to allow the prize money to stay up.

Can't say I blame him, makes sense really.It's a shark that has never been hung in the tournament and if it has, not many.

If you -- as tourney director -- cut entry fees, you either have to sacrifice payout, increase the base field or chop prize categories. None are easy choices and Tommy did what he to do to keep it viable.


----------



## J.Sharit

If you catch a mako can you still enter him in the overall catagory?


----------



## Realtor

5 days and game on! Who's in this thing?


----------



## JoshH

EDIT: gonna enter at the captains meeting!


----------



## Moving Expense

Moving Expense, we're in. Reels are spooled, leaders made and bait caught.


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS

We are on ready....can't wait. Hope they hungry.


----------



## J.Sharit

I thought you guys were'nt going to make it? Glad to here your in look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Realtor

thereshould be some large sharks this year. We have seen/hooked some this year that are pretty impressive.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Realtor (8/5/2009)*thereshould be some large sharks this year. We have seen/hooked some this year that are pretty impressive.


There's one with a nice jab hole right on top of his head from my speartip yesterday. Sucker tried to eat my fish on my stringer between my legs. Sharks are out there in numbers this year. Please go thin them out a bit.


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS

Sounds good! We've seen a few big ones so far this year as well.


----------



## skiff man99

Were entered in the tournament, not planning on shark fishing, but we'll be at the rigs friday and saturday nights and if we happen to catch a shark we'll head in a weigh it.


----------



## Realtor

Starting the "Mixing of the Chum" sometime today. The neighbors love me this time of the year.......


----------



## User1265

How much is it to attend the weight in?


----------



## outcast

We are looking forward to the Mega Shark Tournament. The set up will be much the same as last year. We will have the water slide, rock climbing walls, bungee jump, and the space walk. The admission will be $3 for adults and kids 12 and under get in free. Each paid adult willreceive a free mega shark buck to useon premises towards the purchase of any food or drink item or one of our great shark tournament t-shirts. We will have great food including burgers, dogs, fries, fried grouper baskets, fried mullet baskets and several other items plus all the beverages from Buffalo Rock Pepsiand adult beverages from Miller Lite that you will need. Please remember due to our liqour liability we can not allow any personal coolers on site. We will be raising money from the gate receipts for United Cerebral Palsy and from the food sales we will donate a substantial percentage to the Matt Adams Family Fund. I know the grouper and snapper are fresh because we caught them on my boat yesterday and the mullet will be fresh as well and they were caught by Tim Land. If you can't fish the tournament come out and spend the day with thousands of your closests friends. You can't entertain the kids all day anywhere for this price. Our MC's will be Marty White from WXBM and Bob Sharp. I hope to see you there.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Just finished up the Capts. meeting. Looks like 41/42 boats in this one so we look for some good fish to show up for the weigh-ins. Plenty eats and drinks so ya'll come and check out the fish on display. I will try to take pics during the day and post.:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## JoeZ

I believe 41 was the final tally for the Shark.

Should be loads of monsters weighed in. 

Congrats Tommy on another fine tournament and THANK YOU for all your help making the Grand Slam happen.


----------



## amberj

It was a crowd of people there for sure last night.... Glad I could be a part of it!


----------



## JoshH

> *amberj (8/8/2009)*It was a crowd of people there for sure last night.... Glad I could be a part of it!




good to meet you at the meeting!


----------



## Pourman1

Anyone hook up that Great White ?? :letsdrink


----------



## Snatch it

Forgot all about it headed to Disney with the family! Keep the forum updated. I will check back every now and then!


----------



## sniper

So far a 400lb Hammer head is in the lead. It was pretty big.










Here are some of the other contenders










And our own team Recess with a contender. 










By the way it is $3 per adult to get in Children under 12 are free. You also get a shark buck to spend there with entry. Plenty of stuff to let the kids see and do.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

We had a great time at the weigh in this morning. As always Outcast and Friends did a excellent job with this years effort. Saw Tommy and crew, they were super helpful. Also saw JoeZ and Karon, both were pitching in and making good things happen. Karon had the "Ginsu's" going collecting the scientific data and she also offered some good commentary along with Marty White for the crowd. 

We fished from about 3:00 amand Josh got a 164 lbNurse at about 8:00 near three barges. It ate a butterflied mullet, we had some other excellent hits and somegood runs. In spite of some slighly sporty weather it was a good day to fish in Pcola. 










The nurse on the left is Josh's (sniper thanks for the pic)










Josh and the Outcast Crew on da boat










Rigging the shark for the lift.










On the way to the scales...

Go down and support/enjoy the tourney, lots of good folks and a great time.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Well I don't know where the last shot came from but the rest are from around all the different things to look at and do

at the weigh-ins. Good food and drinks and a wounderful time for the kids!!! One more day to come down for a great time!!!:usaflag


----------



## JoshH

anyone have an update on the leader board?


----------



## aerialjc

Looks like the 399 hamerhead still leads. i had to leave early because it was so damn hot.

Good Luck to anyone still fishing out there.


----------



## amberj

Yeah we tried to hang as long as we could hang. The heat is brutal.... Great job on that the Tournament Tommy!!!!


----------



## aerialjc

There was a 78lbs AJ today from a small boat. Wellcraft to be exact. :clap









A ray that was in one of the sharks stomachs. The chunk was also found to make the whole ray.


----------

